# Help sex my azureus please



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Male......


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I say male.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey thanks for the quick feedback I really appreciate it


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

It looks like my female, so I say female...

Sent from...


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

How does it interact with the other frogs? How does it size up to the other frogs?

I am saying female JUST going off the toe pads.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

A pic from the side would help a lot.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

§lipperhead said:


> How does it interact with the other frogs? How does it size up to the other frogs?
> 
> I am saying female JUST going off the toe pads.


Well I can't say because it's a lone frog as well as a patricia I have in another thread, I originally bought it locally wanting to pair it up but now may be moving to school soon and have limited space. So I'm just seeing if I can try to figure it's sex and see if I want to still pair it up or just get it a good home. I wish i could have a picture next to another frog or tell it's interactions with other tank mates since it would certainly be easier but it's not possible so I apologize. It's over a year old and still no calling though so I was leaning towards female and just wanted others opinion.

Thanks


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

There would be no sure way to sex it without hearing calling or observing it interact with other Azureus. If I ended up selling it, I would sell it as a probable female, no calling. 

If the frog is in a well-established tank and you have done what you could to maintain the health (supplements) and tried to get calling from it (misting, etc.) and STILL no calling at 12 months old, I'd be convinced it's a female, especially after seeing those toepads.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Do these help?


frogfreak said:


> A pic from the side would help a lot.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

§lipperhead said:


> There would be no sure way to sex it without hearing calling or observing it interact with other Azureus. If I ended up selling it, I would sell it as a probable female, no calling.
> 
> If the frog is in a well-established tank and you have done what you could to maintain the health (supplements) and tried to get calling from it (misting, etc.) and STILL no calling at 12 months old, I'd be convinced it's a female, especially after seeing those toepads.


Well thank you so much for the help, I truly appreciate it. It's been in an established tank for a year and I originally supplemented with rep cal calcium and herp then switched to repashy. I fed and misted often and there was still nothing, it's fairly plump and the toe pads certainly seem small and not fan shaped which is why I assumed it to be a possible female.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

KC3 said:


> Do these help?


I'm guessing a young female.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

^ I second Glenn. We are talking Megan Fox status.


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

§lipperhead said:


> ^ I second Glenn. We are talking Megan Fox status.


That gorgeous huh lol


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

§lipperhead said:


> ^ I second Glenn. We are talking Megan Fox status.


Look at those eyes! They're stunning! lol


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> Look at those eyes! They're stunning! lol


Speechless lol


----------

